# Benefit in kind



## snapfish (17 Feb 2013)

Probably an age old question, but what are your thought. My mileage is in the 20-25k (miles) each year. I have currently opted out, getting allowance, but strongly thinking of going back in. Problem is that cars start from VW range to Audi, BMW, with not much in between, so value of car is high. What I am looking at is circa 44k market value. Any thoughts appreciated. If I want to upgrade my current car, I'd need to borrow about 10k to get to an 11 or 12 reg. This is what I did 14 months ago, and it is just cleared. Adding in insurance of circa 600 (last year, may be higher now due to equalisation) and tax of 630, plus loan repayment of between 500 to 750 a month, would I be better off just taking company car option? I know I have an asset at end of allowance option, but still not sure - your thoughts please - thanks.


----------



## Joe_90 (17 Feb 2013)

Have a look at http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=176366


----------

